

Show HN: Pacmaze v2 - Event More WebGL in Pacman - jerome_etienne
http://notes.jetienne.com/2011/04/20/pacmaze-v2-even-more-WebGL-in-pacman.html

======
unwind
Quite nice, it's still impressive with WebGL's full-screen rendering
performance.

For me (FF 4 in Win 7 64-bit) it froze up very often, typically within a
second or so of starting to play.

------
windsurfer
Looks sweet, but it reports that I do not have WebGL enabled on my N900. Other
WebGL demos work fine on this device.

~~~
jerome_etienne
i will see if i can get one to know how webgl works on it

------
sylvinus
nice work! I think the camera angle should switch faster because it's a bit
weird to direct with the arrow keys and the camera orientation delay

~~~
jerome_etienne
ok currently this currently tweened in 1.5sec... i will experiment with lower
values

